# Household product that blackens brass?



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Like the title says, is there any household products that will blacken or tarnish brass? The local hobby shop doesn't have blacken it or anything close, and paint just looks bad. I didn't want to order it because shipping is a killer anymore, especially for the tiny bit that i would need, so i was hoping that someone knew a trick with some home products.
Thanks!
Terry


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

The quick answer is -no.... Most blackeners use Selenium compounds to deposit it onto the metal -this then very rapidly oxidises to Selenium Oxide -black. UNFORTUNATELY Selenium is toxic -thus is not found in common chemicals. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph I once kept some nickel silver bits in an old Branston pickle jar, yes it had been rinsed out, they turned black fairly quickly from the fumes!
Now I'm worried what is in Branston pickle/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif
Rod


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Rod, 

It would have been the ethanoic acid from the vinegar. This would have attacked the copper in the alloy turning it into copper ethanoate this would then have oxidised to black copper(2) oxide. This would not have happened with brass because of the zinc content, zinc being higher up the electrochemical series would be attacked first. MOST common zinc compounds are colourless. 

Like the phosphoric acid in cola, and the cyanides in pine wood furniture -simply one of those things.... Oh -try the penny in the HP sauce trick -a variation on it is what I use to clean the copper connectors on my magneto!!! (I use ASDA brown sauce) 

regards 

ralph


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Regular clear vinegar will tarnish brass.  It produces a mottled, varied dark color which looks very nice.  It kind of looks like hardened steel.  Completely clean the part and soak in vinegar.  It takes a couple of days to work

Bob


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

or get some sulfur. it is not really a household item, but you put one of those yellow stones in some water, smear it on your brass and wait. when it got the colour you like, just rinse with water. depending on time it can be dark steel blue or dark brown.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I prefer Pewter Black to Blacken-It. I've found it works better and I can also reuse (time after time) the liquid from Pewter Black but with Blacken-It once used it doesn't seem to work any longer. 

Anyway, another non-chemical option is to use a permanent black marker, assuming the part doesn't have fine detail you can't get at. If the permanent black marker shows a shine I'll go over it with a little black chalk from Bragdon, unless you want it to look weathered and then I use a little Bragdon rust.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Kormsen, where do you typically get your sulfur?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

in shops, that are specialized in medicine. we call them Apotheke in germany, and Farmacia in south america. 
might be drugist in english?

look for those, that make their own pomades and health-creams.


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Formula 409  I had some overspray turn copper pipe blackish.  It was rather fast too.  I think I have some scrap around here somewhere...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

There is a new blackener that just came out that works great at blackening practically any metal.  And application couldn't be simpler either.  It is called a "Sharpie."     /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Bleach.  Since a main componenet of brass is copper, beach and copper don't get along very well and will turn black. 

Vinegar? I've always used plain white vinegar to clean certain food surfaces made of brass or copper since cleaners can contaminate the surface and untimately the food.


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

What I have been useing for years to blacken metal isn't really a household item.but can be bought at most hardware stores.I use gun blueing which makes the metal black rather than blue and it is cheaper than Blacken it.
                                                                               Fred/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Kormsen, English=Chemists.   U.S American=Drug Store 
Just trying to help.........................
Rod


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Bet U got a gunshop in, or around smalltown Ohio, bet they'll have a line of 
Birchwood-Casey products that will solve Ur problem very nicely...
Paul R...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Rod, 
i'm still young enough to learn. (i hope) - thanks. 

korm 
.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By ralphbrades on 02/29/2008 12:49 AM
The quick answer is -no.... Most blackeners use Selenium compounds to deposit it onto the metal -this then very rapidly oxidises to Selenium Oxide -black. UNFORTUNATELY Selenium is toxic -thus is not found in common chemicals. 

regards 

ralph


NT
Hey, you sound like you know what you are talking about...

You have made me wonder why that fleshy orange coloured glass which I know is produced by selenium oxide is that shade?
A temperature thing maybe?
I know that iron oxide in pot glass can come out: red, orange, brown even green. all depending on temp etc.

black to fleshy orange is wierd.


----------

